# Celebrate Mother's Day Contest... Winners announced!!!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Mother's Day is coming soon, and our friends at M-Edge are helping us celebrate! We're going to select five of you to receive your choice of any item from M-Edge's impressive line of products.

M-Edge, as you probably know, makes an appealing variety of accessories - for Kindle as well as Sony readers, nook, iPad, and other gadgets. Their Kindle accessory line alone includes the New Yorker, Halsea, Icon, Platform, GO!, Prodigy, Trip, Flip, Latitude, and Leisure jackets, a variety of sleeves and bags, Flexstand bookstand, their highly regarded e-Luminator2 booklight, and their new Guardian waterproof case. You can see all of M-Edge products, with their many color options, at http://www.medgestore.com.

I met with M-Edge at the Consumer Electronics Show earlier this year, and am impressed with their passion for quality and innovation. They are sponsors of KindleBoards (thank you!), and you can always interact with them through their official accessory thread in our boards. They put a lot of energy into listening to the voice of their customers.

And that brings us to this giveaway!

*There are two ways for you to enter:* (a) and/or (b) below.

*(a) Reply to this thread with a few words about a particular M-Edge product that you would love to have! *Include a link for that product from M-Edge's site.

To do that, go to http://www.medgestore.com, navigate to the item's product page, and copy/paste the URL into your post. (If it's easier for you, you can use our Link Maker tool to create text or image links for particular M-Edge products.)

*AND/OR...*

*(b) Reply to this thread with an idea for a brand-new M-Edge accessory. *Dream up something you'd love to see in a new product. This might be for Kindle, nook, Sony, or iPad. Put your creativity to work and share your design ideas!

On Mother's Day (Sunday, May 9th), we'll draw five winners at random from your posts. We'll contact the winners by PM; each winner will then receive his/her selected accessory or (for those submitting design ideas), your choice of any M-Edge product.

Duplicate entries will be un-duplicated for the drawing. Winners must have shipping addresses in the U.S. or Canada.

Thanks to M-Edge, for this generous prize package, and for being a sponsor of our KindleBoards community. Good luck, everybody!

*Winners:*
1 - tbd
2 - tbd
3 - tbd 
4 - tbd
5 - tbd


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow! Thanks, Harvey and M Edge!

I've been lusting after a leisure jacket, both for my Kindle and for my iPad. I love the look and design! And the upcoming guardian looks fantastic.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been wanting one of M-Edge cover for some time. I love this one.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp
I love the Amethyst croc.
Thank you M-Edge for the great products & this give away.


----------



## hera (Mar 25, 2009)

I love my M-edge platform cover and haven't used anything else since I bought it! (Thanks to everyone on KindleBoards that recommend it to me!) I bought it in purple, and have actually been thinking about buying it in black for a little variety...
 .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like the idea of the  Guardian case


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm with you on that as well, Instinst. Their Guardian Case looks awesome, and I can't think of a better summer accessory. If that's not an option, then their leather Page Sleeve is something I would love to have.
Thanks, M-Edge and Harvey for the opportunity!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Medge products, I have several for my K2. This is an example of one of them. I have red, purple, blue, and brown jackets. Would love to win the light. I don't use a light very often so can't justify buying it but if I won one, I would use it!


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, what an opportunity!

The M-edge accessory that I'm craving for is definitely the Platform jacket in mocha w/ saddle color. That combination is so stylish, and more importantly, looks very sturdy, enough to keep the fragile Kindle secure. Alternatively it looks great in black, mocha-brown and navy blue too.

Link:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp


----------



## Dianne (Oct 22, 2009)

I would love to have the leisure jacket for when I want to use the Kindle out and about.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a red M-Edge cover for my Kindle and would love to have this red destination bag to carry it in!


----------



## carmonli (Apr 29, 2010)

I bought a Platform cover when I got my Kindle and I never take it out. http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp

The next thing I'm looking to purchase is the e-Luminator2 light or the Guardian case...


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I would love to have a green Prodigy Jacket

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Now that I've purchased an iPad, my first choice would be one of their * leather iPad cases*.



My second choice would be the Kindle 2 * Guardian Case*.. Either gift would be most welcomed.


----------



## pooka (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy cow! What a contest! 

I am in love with the Icon, in purple...










Of course.... A guardian would be nice for all the time I plan to spend by the pool this summer.....


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd love to have a Prodigy jacket in the gray/black combination.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp

Thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

What a wonderful contest!!

I've been eying the platform jacket in green since I bought my new bag! Its a perfect match!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

DD said:


> I am anxiously awaiting the release of the *Guardian Case*. It sure would be great to win one!


I really want a Guardian Case. I am going canoeing with friends soon and always spend a week at the beach. The ability to read while sitting in the surf makes my summer. Please come out SOON!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

This cover would be nice when I'm eating


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I have an m-edge platform case that I love.  I would LOVE to give the guardian case a try.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

What a fantastic contest    I'm ineligible to enter, as I'm not in the US or Canada.  It's interesting seeing what people are hoping to win. Makes me want to go shopping!


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> What a fantastic contest  I'm ineligible to enter, as I'm not in the US or Canada. It's interesting seeing what people are hoping to win. Makes me want to go shopping!


It doesn't say you have to reside in US or Canada, you merely have to define a shipping address there. If you have relatives, friends there, maybe they can forward it to you. I applied too, while living in Europe.

Edit: it saddens me that one can't buy M-Edge items abroad. Amazon wouldn't let me to, stating they can't ship it to Europe. I already filled the cart with the good stuff (Kindle, M-Edge e-luminator 2 and a nice M-Edge Platform jacket) waiting for this month's wage to arrive. If the situation doesn't change soon (I fear it won't), I'll have to buy other manufacturer's accessories.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I would be drop dead sexy  holding an emerald green crocodile-embossed leather Icon Jacket. It is so gorgeous!!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Nicolas, I should have thought of that myself!! I have several US friends who would accommodate me.

I am crazy in love with this... and Amazon won't sell it to me !!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I think it would be nice for a case to be personalized, such as your name or initials being embossed on the leather or having a photo put on the case similar to the way the New Yorker cases were done.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I would love to ditch my waterproof bag for the Guardian Case: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-iconsleeve.psp.

As far as covers go - I like to read naked, but would like the iconsleeve in purple to carry my Kindle around in my purse: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-iconsleeve.psp.

Vonda


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got the black Trip Jacket case:



I got it because it make my kindle look almost like my Moleskine notebook. That, and the lack of clips.

But we're going on a vacation to Europe this fall, and I would love another case to dress up my Kindle for the trip.

Thanks!


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I love M-Edge's Kindle cases, so I know I'd love this for the iPad:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-method.psp

I'd love to have this Method Portfolio in black. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I own, am currently using, and love the Pebbled Navy Blue M-Edge Prodigy Jacket 

I would love to also own a Pebbled Purple M-Edge Prodigy Jacket  ...since both the Navy Blue and the Purple match my Indigo Punch DecalGirl skin.

As for suggestions...More pattern choices would be great. I'm thinking along the lines of Vera Bradley. Such as...one pattern on the outside of the jacket and a different, but coordinating, pattern on the inside. Then DecalGirl could sell some skins to match...that would create some awesome dressed Kindles!


----------



## rokmartian (Dec 14, 2009)

I really just need a GO! case -- of course, I would pick the smooth black premium leather 

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I love my M-Edge Page gold leather sleeve. The color is so pretty, and the sleeve provides just the right amount of protection for my Kindle without adding bulk/weight.

http://buymedge-px.rtrk.com/products/kindle2-page.psp


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to be in the drawing! I'd love to have the M-Edge Journey Bag in black. It would be roomy enough for some of my extra things as well as large enough to accommodate my K2.

Here's the link: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-journey.psp


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I love my Prodigy jacket with the e-Luminator booklight. No matter where I go, or how low the lighting, I can read. Would LOVE the Guardian this summer when we're at the lake!

Link:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to have the Leisure Jacket in lime green to take my kindle to the beach this summer! I can't justify the expense of (yet another) kindle case, but I would love to win it.

Here's the m-edge link too:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## markmcak (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a DX(US) and have been using the M-Edge Platform cover and the e-Luminator all along. They make great tools for reading in bed and reading while traveling.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd love to have the Prodigy Jacket in Patent Leather Leopard!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

I would love to have the Page Sleeve in gold, because I like to read my Kindle naked  









http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-page.psp


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I have already posted on several threads how much I absolutely "LOVE" my M-EDGE Dark Red PRODIGY with a BLACK E-LLUMINATOR LIGHT. My Kindle along with this combo have easily become my best companions!

With a trip to the beach already planned this summer, I sure could use any oneof these M-EDGE LEISURE cases to happily continue my current love affair:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

Thank you, M-EDGE for the opportunity to wake up happy each and every day! 

Leslie R


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I have http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp  in Pebbled Purple... but really wanted http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp  in Pebbled Purple... the wrong was ordered, but love him much for trying...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My kindle 2 could use an M Edge Navy Blue Pebbled Platform Jacket. I would be a great Mother's Day Present.
  Brenda J.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I would love to own the Icon case in Azure. It's beautiful! 
Also, thanks for the reminder. I didn't realize mother's day was so close. I might have to buy my mom a cover for her kindle for MD.

Melissa


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Mom really likes the Sunday Afternoon in Central Park New Yorker cover. She has been talking about this cover for a while, so would love to win this for her. Even if I don't win, Mom will still get the cover, she is soooo worth it! Thanks KB for a terrific contest! Hope I win for Mom!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I love my M edge platform case.http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp The easel function is great and the pocket and built in stroage for the light is perfect. My only wish is that they were prettier. A design of some sort would be welcome.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I am unworthy myself, but I would like to win the Leisure Jacket in "wilderness" camouflage for my husband so he can read without risk when he takes my mom and me to the Mojave Desert!

In fact, if I were to win *one*, I would have to buy *another* for myself, in Desert Camo.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp


----------



## bigdtc (Apr 1, 2010)

I have people stop me all the time and ask about my patent leopard Go-Cover - the touch of metallic gold puts it squarely in the category of fashion accessory, and best of all has resisted all the wear and tear of being tossed willy-nilly in a purse large enough to double as an oversized carryon -

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp

I would love a way to stand the Kindle in the cover up horizontally (kindle on bottom, top cover above) that would be portable, so when I am reading at lunch, I could prop the Kindle up and keep it food free - may be a cover that reverses with a strap running fromt back to front to make a triangle.... in the meantime salivating after the green Go cover for summer....

terry


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Hope I win


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

krystalspin said:


> I am unworthy myself, but I would like to win the Leisure Jacket in "wilderness" camouflage for my husband so he can read without risk when he takes my mom and me to the Mojave Desert!
> 
> In fact, if I were to win *one*, I would have to buy *another* for myself, in Desert Camo.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp


Good luck to all the mothers


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I have an M-Edge Prodigy in pink and an M-Edge Leisure Jacket in red.  I have used both and love them both!  Also have an e-Luminator2 Booklight.  Would love a Guardian Case or a Trip Jacket!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I really really like the looks of the purple GO jacket.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp#


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I would love the Destination Bag for Compatible eReaders.  It looks like it would really provide great protection while traveling, and it's beautiful as well.  I love all the colors.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I already love the combination of the Prodigy and E-luminator 2 light, but I have been eyeing the icon jackets since they were released. I adore this one in particular:


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I adore the look of these Prodigy cases.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp

I'm a particularly big fan of the red leather case. It's classy and sharp looking and I'd love to have one!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

You seriously want me to narrow it down to one thing I want from Medge? It just isn't possible...I want it all.  Seriously, I love all of their products. I have had the Go and Prodigy covers. Each time I want a new cover that offers great protection and doesn't cost a fortune I go back to Medge.


This is one of my favorites.

If I should be so lucky as to win this contest I would like a guardian.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I love to float on the lake in the summer,
But worrying about my Kindle has become such a bummer.

I cannot relax to read for fear that I will drop it...
And to the bottom it goes, no way I can stop it.

Wouldn't it be wonderful...wouldn't it be great,
If only my Kindle could float upon the lake?

What is that you say, an M-Edge Guardian is the ticket?
How long would it take for the company to ship it?

Peace of mind is precious, and I need it on the boat
And safe and sound we both shall be as now we BOTH can float! 

THE END

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## lvilgen (Jan 22, 2010)

I would really love to have the waterproof case to take my kindle with me to the beach when I study abroad next semester in Melbourne, Australia. I have some other M-edge products and love them.

[URL=http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian]http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp[/url]


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

If you look at the books I read each month, there are DTBs. I love to read in the hot tub so I would love a guardian. I have been too afraid to use the Kindle in the hot tub with any of the products currently available. I always keep a paperback to read in the hot tub.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

I currently have a DX Go! Jacket in green (for everyday use, love the simplicity), a DX Leisure Jacket also in green (splash-proof yay) and an e-Luminator2. I noticed that K2 covers have more colour choices than DX covers. I'd love to see some of those colours on DX covers. If the Executive Jacket comes in "white gold", I'd get that in a heartbeat. It'd be great for traveling.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I actually ordered a "Book-Quet" this morning for my mother-in-law for mother's day, the Halsea Jacket with the e-luminator light. I know she will LOVE it.

I myself fell in love with the Emerald Croco-Embossed Icon Jacket. It looks so elegant and luxurious, and would match my eyes!

Here is the link:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to win this Destination bag 

I would love to see an item that maybe had a clear plastic cover where we could slide our own images in it. Like those school folders you can personalize. It would be neat to design your own cover, with pictures of family or designs you like.  Thank you! Happy Mothers Day to everyone!


----------



## narcisse (Mar 19, 2010)

I would love an e-Luminator kindle booklight to go with my Jade Green Prodigy case!


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love to have the Platform in Jade Green for my DX.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-platform.psp

What I'd also love to see would be the Destination bag for the DX.


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I really love the idea of the Guardian Case, and I would love for it to be eventually made for the Nook as well. Until then, I read my paperback books in the bathtub.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'd like to win the M-Edge Halsea (in blue). If I do, it will appropriately be given to my mother to use with her recently purchased Kindle.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I really love the idea of the Guardian case...









I think this is a great idea for people on the go, with small children, big dogs, and travelers!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would love to have the Guardian case. I'm always afraid to take my Kindle on the boat, but would be able to with this case.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been keeping my eye on a couple of things that I could really use on vacation or at the lake this summer. It's a toss up between the Guardian:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

and the leisure jacket in orange:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I changed my mind. And also didn't put a link in my first post...doh  Anyway, I would most love to have the destination bag http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp

It's fantastic.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I adore my green Platform and my E-luminator2 light! But with summer coming (including trips to the beach and time at the pool), I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a Guardian Case!

Or if that's not eligible as a prize, I would also love to have another Platform, this time in GOLD!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I also wanted to submit my "new product idea." I would love to see M-Edge come out with something that is basically a hybrid between a "jacket" and a "bag." I'd like something that functions as a *both* a bag (with a shoulder strap and a zipper or other method of completely enclosing the Kindle) and a jacket/cover, so that I could read my Kindle without removing it. (I don't like to read nekkid!) Ideally (for me), it would be "flip style," because I love being able to prop my K2 on my desk or a table to read hands-free.

(And I have one other suggestion, while I'm at it -- not a new product, but more of a variation on an existing product. If M-Edge made flip-style Icons, I'd buy one in a second!! I am so tempted by the gorgeous patent leather Icons, but I love my Platform too much to switch to a book-style cover!)


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I would be happy with any type of cover or carrying case. Thanks for the opportunity to try to win!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp

I would love to win one of their platform jackets. I love the way it looks!


----------



## kfuller (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love to have the Guardian case for my trip to the Beach this summer.


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

Last year I treated myself for Mother's Day by buying myself my Kindle. I'm trying to behave this year and not buy myself anything, but I'd LOVE to have the purple Icon case.


----------



## Mama2Tay (Dec 26, 2009)

I love M-Edge products! I would love to add the Guardian case to my collection. Thank you for the opportunity to win!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> (And I have one other suggestion, while I'm at it -- not a new product, but more of a variation on an existing product. If M-Edge made flip-style Icons, I'd buy one in a second!! I am so tempted by the gorgeous patent leather Icons, but I love my Platform too much to switch to a book-style cover!)


Great idea! I would have already purchased one but I don't like the flap. I am partial to the 'go' book style but would try a flip in this style.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I Really Really Really want a guardian case for my Kindle, especially with the nice weather we have been getting. I would love to take my daughter to the pool and read on my Kindle but I just can't risk it getting damaged.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I would love a Gold Prodigy cover for me









And I would love the e-luminator for my mom!


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

I would love the Icon jacket in purple patent with carrying strap for my Kindle! It would go great with the skin I've been eyeing from DG. I already have the red prodigy and I need something to mix things up with.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like the Journey Bag in lime green. This bag would be perfect for short trips where you don't have to lug a big ol purse.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-journey.psp


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The Guardian Case is a wonderful product that I would love to own! Not only would it be great around the pool and in the tub but it would also protect my Kindle in the kitchen.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have several M-edge items for my K2 on my wish list.

Guardian Case in Black
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

Journey Bag in Lime Green
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-journey.psp

Prodigy Jacket in Leopard
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp

Sofie


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a couple of m-edge prodigy jackets already and I have gifted a couple as well. If I were chosen then the travel bag in red would be my choice.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize they have so many new things out! That destination bag looks pretty sweet - but should I get it in  or ?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I love the Icon Jacket in red Patent leather. It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my, I need that Guardian Case for when I go on my cruise in March and reading in the tub  http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

Dot


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I can't decide between the Destination Bag in Purple:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp

or the Icon Sleeve in purple croc.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-iconsleeve.psp


----------



## piglet (Aug 18, 2009)

I have yet to get a reading jacket for my Kindle, and would love to try this:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp

in blue sapphire. I wonder if the color matches how it's shown on the screen as the name doesn't go with the teal that I see. Either way, I would be happy with the color.


----------



## SarahDF84 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would love a Prodigy Jacket. My sister and I purchased a used Kindle for my mother for Mother's Day. It came with a Prodigy Jacket that I wanted to grab for myself


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would really love the Guardian case, I hope it is available in DX version.

If the guardian is not available in Dx version I would love to get a Leisure cover.

I have a purple platform with light and love it.


----------



## lizbc (May 1, 2010)

I have and love the Platform cover in pebbled purple. I think I'd pick another Platform cover, this time in pebbled fuchsia, just for fun.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp

Thanks for a terrific giveaway!

Elizabeth


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

First choice:The guardian--because I could use the cookbooks on it without fear of ruining my kindle.
Second choice: red platform, so after I cook I can read while I eat what I just cooked!

Thanks!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been very happy with my Go! cover:











But I'm ready for something new. I'd like to try a Platform, but I was hoping for the light pink, and that doesn't seem to be an option. However, even though it's not pink, I really love this:











http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

This is great! I love all my M-Edge covers and light. I keep going back to the New Yorker (Bookopolis) and would love it.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

I broke my foot yesterday & have to put everything in a backpack to carry & I realized that I couldn't put my K2 in it because it would have almost no protection as I only have a skin on it. I would love an orange flip jacket to give it a little more protection. 
http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-flip.psp


----------



## NicoleB (May 2, 2010)

I'm new to the boards, and love the Prodigy Jacket I got when I got my Kindle last month.

If I were to wish for something, my first choise would be the Guardian Case (like many others here it seems) because I walk everywhere and read on the way. So if it's raining, I'm currently using a ziplock bag, but at least now I can read while walking even in the rain (couldn't say that with paper books)!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

My second choice would be the New Yorker (Bookopolis) cover because I think it's just great looking. It looks almost like a book, and the cover is great. 
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to have the M-Edge Go Jacket for DX in Black smooth leather:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-go.psp


----------



## jczaryap (May 1, 2010)

This is what I'd love...to dress my Kindle in gold

http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp


----------



## dizzyd (Apr 30, 2010)

[url=http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-L...t would make my life just about perfect! :D


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

I would like to have the Platform Jacket in smooth mocha brown or pebbled mocha with saddle, so that I can read at the table when there is not enough room to lay the kindle out flat.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Three of the items on my M-Edge wishlist are:

The Guardian Case for Kindle in Black
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

The Kindle Destination Bag in Marbled Red
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp

And the FlexStand for Apple iPad
http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-flexstand.psp

They have so many wonderful things that it's really hard to narrow it down!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

This hip bag would be cool for me. (in black, but green is neat too)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-hipbag.psp

The leisure jacket in camo would make a cool gift for me to give my dad and his Kindle 2. (he's Retired USAF)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

The Journey bag in camo would also be a great present for me to give my dad and his Kindle also... He needs some place to keep his cords and Kindle together. (I was never military, but I think I'd like this bag too. It just looks cool)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-journey.psp

I'm going to order a couple of the M-Edge booklights for the both of us soon. My dad likes to collect things like booklights. I really like buying him stuff for his Kindle. I am always worried he'd damage his Kindle reading it without a cover, and I worry he'll break his Kindle carrying it around without a nice bag to protect it in.

edited to add: If they werent discontinued, my original Kindle 1 would love an Executive Jacket, but unfortunately M-Edge has discontinued those. Seems no one loves the Kindle 1 anymore. I still read mine even tho I have a Kindle 2 now also. I just cant accessorize the K1 as much as I can the K2.

Oh, and yes, I know this is to celebrate Mother's day, but my mom is so anti-technology for cool things like Kindles. I'm sure she wouldnt mind if I were to win something from M-Edge and end up giving it to my dad, because we can never figure out anything cool for him for Father's day. Plus, she wouldnt have to spend any money on a gift for him.


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Love, love, love my red leather platform and e-Luminator2.

Really, really would love a Guardian http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp in black for my trip to Aruba on June 5. But alas, I'm starting to think getting it before that trip may be a pipedream, so my second choice is definitely http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.pspan Icon jacket in purple crocodile!

Good luck to everyone  What a great contest!


----------



## ktwac (Jun 23, 2009)

Because I love my Kindle m-edge cover so much I have been eyeing an iPad cover too.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-platform.psp
I love the platform style for my Kindle and would love the same for my iPad.
The addition of the back strap to aid in holding the iPad is a great idea!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Boy, I'd love to have a Guardian for my Kindle at the beach this summer....


----------



## Kindleree (May 3, 2010)

I would definitely like a M-Edge Guardian Case! http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

It looks perfect for those of us who live on lakes! ...Or enjoy long baths.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

That is really great of M-edge to do this.  I  am a big fan of their products and tell everyone about them.  I have had their cases for my K1, K2. Actually I have more than one for each kindle plus the lights.

Also their involvement and support for the troops sets them apart. As a disabled veteran that means alot. My Mother is a WWII veteran and it means alot to her as well. 

I would like to see a removable strap put on the inside of the platform case for better holding of the ipad in both positions upright and on it's side. I know they just put one on the outside of the ipad case but my idea I asked them about prior to it coming out was for the strap to be on the inside. The way they have the strap now it looks like after you put your hand through  the outside lid part, it is  between the two cover parts with the lid not being held together. How do you hold it using the strap when it is tilted? Curious minds want to know

My next goal is a M-edge case for my ipad. Am hoping for a platform style. I like the purple.  Of course I really have my eye on the Method Portfoilo whenever it comes out. That looks really nice.


----------



## TexasLori (May 4, 2010)

I would love to have the Guardian cover.
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

I'm heading to the beach in July and this would allow me to take my beloved Kindle 2 with me


----------



## Taxed (Oct 28, 2009)

Like a number of others, I would absolutely love a Guardian, http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp.

I love M-Edge products; I enjoy my yellow slip-sleeve, http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-slip.psp, daily.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to have this sleeve in Marbled Red:

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-page.psp

I've been enjoying reading my Kindle without a cover and would love this option!

Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

yay mothers day!








this is my fave. time of the year! thanks Harvey!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea! Something for my Kindle! I would love to have he booklight. I am sorry that there are no new products for the Kindle 1. There are a great number of us who are still in love with the first generation. M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for Amazon Kindle


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been eagerly awaiting the Guardian case since we first saw the previews from Harvey's trip to CES this year. As an avid tub reader, this is absolutely the perfect accessory for my K2, and though I'd adore winning one, I'd settle for knowing a release date for when they'll be available!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I reallly like the journey bags: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-journey.psp

I love that there are so many colors to choose from! Eventually, I would like to get one.


----------



## brandy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE my M-Edge Platform and e-Luminator2 light. I have problems with my hands and wrists that makes holding anything for long periods of time very uncomfortable - the Platform case has completely solved this problem. The e-Luminator2 allows me to read in bed without disturbing my husband.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-eluminator.psp

An idea for a new product that would be really neat is the Platform jacket with a zip closure. Kind of like the Latitude jacket, but able to be propped up like the Platform. That would allow me to just throw my Kindle in any bag, without fear of it getting dirty or damaged.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Just in time for everyone getting iPads for Mother's Day!

I've been wanting this (in red..):
http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-platform.psp

My design idea would be "platform" jackets for both KindleDX and iPad that stand up (and close) horizontally instead of vertically.

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the contest, Harvey.

I would love to win an M-edge Red Lattitude Jacket. This would be my first Kindle cover with a zipper. 
(Now for the link. I hope this works  )

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

This mom would REEEEAAAAALLY love a Guardian case for Mother's Day. That way, if I accidentally drop my K2 off the dock, it'll float in that 26' lake water!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp#


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently bought my M-Edge Latitude Cover and Luminator light. I would love to have the 
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp# in purple. I think it"s absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I've bought a couple of book lights, but they sit awkwardly between my Kindle and it's cover. I would really love to have the eLuminator light, it would sit perfectly, and would enhance my new-found enjoyment of reading at night!


----------



## dobes (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

A red leisure jacket for rainy days. Now I use a baggy!


----------



## debb (Apr 26, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting the release of the Guardian Case http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp
It would be so much more exciting to get the case instead of the email that it's available.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

This momma had 3 kids in 3 years, and now that they're grown and I finally have time for reading and relaxing, I'd make great use of a Guardian case . 
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

Kim


----------



## LET222 (May 3, 2010)

I think the Guardian looks like it is an amazing product, and I am anxiously awaiting it's release!!!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## twinmom_112002 (May 5, 2010)

I need the leisure jacket . I plan to spend the entire summer at the beach and this would make me feel much more secure about bringing my kindle along. What an awesome product!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

OOH! I would love the M-edge Platform in Smooth Mocha Brown leather!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp

As far as suggesting new ideas for products- I'd love to see a leather jacket with alternate closures similar to what is on the Trip jacket.
I'd also like to see the crocodile pattern available on different jackets and in different colors (pink).


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I've been wanting the Icon in Azure for awhile now. I love it! My favorite color is blue and I would really love this cover!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-icon.psp


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd love to try their flip case, as it looks as if it'd be as good, or better, than my Marware, and that's saying a lot for me!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-flip.psp

Besides, it might be nice to have something other than black.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, I've been hankering after the GO! jacket in gold ever since that cover came out.









http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-go.psp

As far as something I'd like to see - I'd love to see the New Yorker "bookstore" Kindle cover become available again - loved that cover but never got it.

And thanks for another great contest, Harvey!


----------



## PharaohsVizier (May 6, 2010)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp

The guardian seems like exactly what I need. I'm way too over protective of my electronics and that case looks like it'll protect it from anything.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the Icon jacket, but wish it was available in black croc.  

I also wish it (or something very similar) would have interchangeable straps so you could have a long cross-body strap or the traditional carry handle.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I love M-Edge products! I currently have the Prodigy Jacket:



and just recently got the e-Luminator2 Booklight:



What I would love to get next is the Destination Bag in Jade Green!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Harvey. I would love to own the Guardian Case; however, it is only available for 2nd Generation and I am the proud owner of a K1. So, my choice would be:

The destination bag in red; great for my upcoming 25th Wedding Anniversary Trip.


----------



## GrayC25 (May 6, 2010)

I am a new Kindle owner and would love to have the Leisure Jacket in lime green:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

Thanks for such a great giveaway!


----------



## jordanj (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm a mom of three
it's rarely just my kindle and me
I'd take it in the tub
with me
But
My kindle won't float
if i flub and drop it in
the tub.

Oh woo is me
my kindle needs 
a GUARDIAN or three..

because as a mom
of three,
it's rarely just the 
kindle and me...

(Poem created with the help of one of the three)

Jill


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

I would love to have the Latitude Jacket for Amazon Kindle ! I have the basic leather black one from Amazon now.....

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp 
In orange!! FYI, navy now has digital uniforms they are navy blue that would be really cool to have!


----------



## jordanj (Apr 30, 2010)

A new product idea.

What I would like to see is the perfect minimalist purse/bag. Big enough for my kindle w/firm protection to keep it safe. A spot for my wallet/id and keys that zips inside the bag. 1 1/2" comfy, but not bulky adjustable shoulder strap w/ 2 sets of rings to adjust the length of the bag, either on the hip, or purse length. The rings would be the adjustable part of the purse, either up, or down, the strap would connect to the purse. So, very stylish and adjustable. I'd like 2 small outside pouches for quick access to cell phone and whatever else. An inner pouch for the luminator light. 

I worry about my keys scratching my kindle and would like them to be apart. 

I have now purchased 2 purses looking for the perfect purse/kindle bag. 

Please help!


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

I definitely want the guardian. I was the first to post about it on the accessory board way back. That should get me some pull...shouldn't it?


----------



## plasmagal (Dec 13, 2009)

I would love one of these.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Mother's Day to all the amazing mothers on KindleBoards. Later today, we'll draw for our five winners of M-Edge cases!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope I'm not too late! I would be one of the happiest Moms around if I was lucky enough to win! I have an M-Edge Go cover and LOVE IT!!!

I'd love an M-Edge Destination Bag in Pebble Purple!

[urlhttp://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp][/url]










Thanks Harvey! And Thanks M-Edge!!!!!


----------



## dizzyd (Apr 30, 2010)

I just wanted to say happy Mother's Day to all of the Mom's out there.  Hopefully you are spending a wonderful day with the kids and or grandkids.  My children are all grown up and live across country so a phone call was my gift.  Please enjoy the moments you can when you are lucky enough to have them nearby.  Give them all a hug if you can!

Dawn


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-leisure.psp

I think the blue Leisure Jacket for Amazon Kindle would fit my collection. the other item that I am saving for and keeping an eye out for is a stand or platform type cover.
sylvia


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-destination.psp

Harvey & Mods, thank you for another great contest. I would love to be the recipient of this great bag.

Thanks!

Happy Mothers Day to all our KB Moms.


----------



## Virgoddess (May 1, 2010)

Oh I hope it's not too late! Happy Mother's Day all!

I was lusting after this earlier today!

http://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Is it time yet

I want to beat the crowd and thank Harvey and M-edge for organizing this "raffle".  And say that it was a great job of Marketing on the part of M-edge as I now WILL be buying not one but two (if I don't win one!) Leisure Jackets for our K2i's to take them camping -- and I might never have gotten so interested in them or learned their features if it hadn't been for the give-away/contest!

Elizabeth  AKA  krystalspin


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Would love, love, love to get an M-Edge Guardian! We live by the beach (and belong to a pool) and this case looks so sturdy and secure - I'd love to be able to keep my Kindle safe from my two splashing kids and all the sand!
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

krystalspin said:


> Is it time yet
> 
> I want to beat the crowd and thank Harvey and M-edge for organizing this "raffle". And say that it was a great job of Marketing on the part of M-edge as I now WILL be buying not one but two (if I don't win one!) Leisure Jackets for our K2i's to take them camping -- and I might never have gotten so interested in them or learned their features if it hadn't been for the give-away/contest!


Definitely seconded. I'm excited to see who won, but even if I didn't, there are a few things on my mind that I might want to get now!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Stand by for our M-Edge winners...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And our first winner is...

*Jaasy *

whose selected M-Edge product is the red destination bag:



Congratulation, Jaasy! Please PM me with your desired shipping address.

Four more winners coming up...


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats Jaasy!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Winner #2 is...

*Just Wonderin*

... who selected the M-Edge destination bag:



Congratulations! Please PM me with your color choice, and shipping address.

Three more winners coming up...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Winner #3 is...

*jsadd*

... who selected M-Edge's amethyst crocodile-embossed icon jacket.



Congratulations! Please PM me with your shipping address.

Stand by for our next two winners!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Winner #4 is...

*LuvMyKindle*

...who selected M-Edge's Red Latitude Jacket:



Congratulations!! Please PM me with your shipping address.

Our final winner, drawing now...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

And our 5th and final winner is...

*Blanche*

...who requested an M-Edge Guardian case (and wrote a little poem about it to boot!).



Congratulations to all of our five winners. Thank you to everyone for entering!!

And big thanks to M-Edge for the contest!!

-Harvey


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!

Wait, does Blanche's Guardian win mean they're going to become available soon?


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats Winners! Enjoy your new M-Edge products!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

way to go, congrats to those who won! lucky you. thank you KB for the fun
sylvia


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to all of the winners! Enjoy your new Kindle klothes. 

My record remains unbroken - I Never win anything!!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats to:

Blanche
LuvMyKindle
Jsadd
Just Wonderin
Jaasy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG, omg, I can't believe I won, the first one too!!!!







I'm so happy.








I love Kindleboards!!









Thank you, Harvey. PM sent...


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd love to have an Executive cover for the K2.  I like book style, but won't use hinges. In red marbled leather, please!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the congrats.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations to our winners! Enjoy your prizes.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the M-edge Case I have but would also love a Pebbled Mocha w/ Saddle Platform case for my Kindle 2!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-platform.psp

Scott


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats winners! Happy Mothers Day to all!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I can't believe I won a contest!   Thank you Harvey!    I am so surprised and excited! 
This is the first Kindle cover I really wanted to have since getting the Marware Flip cover last August - mainly because it seems even more protective for travel while still being lightweight and it is not 100% black so that will be nice for a change. There is a bit of red in my current Decal Girl Skin and in my "reserve" skin, too. Again, thank you so very much! Whooooooooooooohooooooooooooo!

Congrats to the other winners and thank you to the members who are writing congrat posts to us


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations to all of the winners! I am so excited for all of you!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners of this raffle.  I love M-Edge stuff.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners!

EDIT: Thanks Harvey and M-Edge for a great contest. Il lrarned a lot about M-Edge products.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

.....   sniff!!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh (Apr 9, 2010)

oh so JEALOUS!  Congrats to you all!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats to all of the winners and thanks to Harvey and M-Edge for such a fun contest!


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

Big Congrats to everyone.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

congrats to all the winners! I guess I need to fork over some bucks for what want


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe I won !  Thank you so much M-Edge.  Harvey, I want to thank you not just for this wonderful gift but for all you do here.
I have learned so much on Kindle Boards. What a wonderful place you have built. I also want to thank all the generous people here who are so kind to share what they know with those of us who don't.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I need a new case/cover for my trip to visit the grandkids. http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-latitude.psp


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations, winners! Thanks, Harvey, for making the contest available to us. You do a fantastic job!


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners! May the new accessories serve you well!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

(Harvey, you may want to change the thread title to indicate "Winners Announced" so that people know that the drawing has already occurred and it's too late to enter!)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all winners! This was soooooo fun! Thanks to Harvey for allowing all of us to participate!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yahoooooo!!  Congrats winners!!  Now who wants to sell to me at discount pricing?...lol.  

ENJOY.

Thanks again Harvey; great job as usual.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners!  Yeah!


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Hooray!!!!  I finally won something!!!!  What an awesome surprise!!!!

Thanks Harvey and thanks M-Edge!!!! You've made my day!!!!!

I PM'd you with my info!  Thanks again!


----------



## jordanj (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm still looking for the perfect kindle purse. Must have a reinforced pocket for my kindle to keep it save. A compartment for my phone, one for my keys, easy access outer pocket (no scratching), 2 handles, one for across the shoulders and one (21.5") for carrying under the arm. 

I am now on my 3rd purse trying to balance my need to have my kindle w/me where ever I go and my need to keep it safe.


----------



## jordanj (Apr 30, 2010)

Why oh why
Have I not won?
I tried my best
and now am bummed.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I feel the same. Wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

THANK YOU ~ THANK YOU ~ THANK YOU!  I love KB and M-Edge    

It is so stereotypical of me to say but  "I just can't believe I won!"  This made my day!

What a fun contest!


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Just received my fabulous Destination Bag in Purple Pebble!!!!!

I love it!!!!!

Thanks again Harvey, Kindle Boards, and M-Edge!!!!!

Now, once I get my 2.5 update, life will be perfect!!!!  

~Just Wonderin~


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just Wonderin said:


> Just received my fabulous Destination Bag in Purple Pebble!!!!!
> 
> I love it!!!!!
> 
> ...


ENJOY!! So glad that you are excited.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I received my new Red M-Edge Latitude case yesterday evening. It looks lovely and the workmanship is well-done!  
My Velvet Jewel Skin from Decal Girl (which I've had since August) somehow seems to blend in nicely with the light gray interior and that was a surprise to me as there isn't any gray in the skin itself, so this makes me extra happy.

Thank you, again, Harvey and M-edge!!!


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

My Icon Jacket that I won Is beautiful. The color is perfect, I already Love it.  I want to thank Harvey & M-Edge one more time.
If anyone has been thinking of buying this cover you won't be sorry.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I received my new M-Edge Guardian case in the mail today.  I watched the tutorial, read the instructions and just completed the water test as recommended.  I put a couple of pieces of tissue in the Guardian and submerged it in the sink for 5 minutes without a leak.  It passed!  

Now... if only the doggone weather would cooperate.  It has been raining here all week and the outlook for the upcoming weekend looks poor.  I do have a week of camping on the river planned for July and intend to spend at least 12 hours a day floating on my tube on the river with a good book.

Thanks again to M-Edge and Harvey for the great contest!  This is wonderful!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I received my red travel bag on the way out the door to the airport!  Just in time to unpack it and use it for my Kindle!  Great travel bag!!  I absolutely love it.

Another big thanks to M-Edge and Harvey!


----------

